# Why are Klein Lemond Trek all lumped together?



## abqbiker (Apr 18, 2004)

Not exactly an important question, but sure seems odd to me. I wasn't surprised that Klein is combined with another company (since they are on the small size), and I don't know much about Lemond's total sales, but TREK! 

If I'm not mistaken they are one of the larger companies. Also, isn't there a kind of famous guy that rides a Trek? Just seems weird. Anyone know why the forum was organized this way? Is there a relationship between the companies I am unaware of?


----------



## David G (Feb 3, 2002)

*Trek owns Lemond and Klein*

And bontrager. That's why so much Bontrager stuff appears on the bikes.

Dave


----------



## Gazoo (Apr 6, 2003)

*Simple answer*

Trek=Klein=Lemond=Bontrager




abqbiker said:


> Not exactly an important question, but sure seems odd to me. I wasn't surprised that Klein is combined with another company (since they are on the small size), and I don't know much about Lemond's total sales, but TREK!
> 
> If I'm not mistaken they are one of the larger companies. Also, isn't there a kind of famous guy that rides a Trek? Just seems weird. Anyone know why the forum was organized this way? Is there a relationship between the companies I am unaware of?


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Gazoo said:


> Trek=Klein=Lemond=Bontrager


Anybody knows how many of their frames are made in the USA & which ones?


----------



## David G (Feb 3, 2002)

*From what I've heard...*

And I'm not _positive_ of the accuracy of this - All bikes which cost more than 500 bucks have frames made in the USA. 

Dave


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

*Gary Fisher, too?*



David G said:


> And bontrager. That's why so much Bontrager stuff appears on the bikes.


Is Gary Fisher (mountain bikes) also part of the group? At TOSRV, I saw a Gary Fisher van, doing support, and offering rides on Lemond "Spine" bikes.


----------



## David G (Feb 3, 2002)

*Yeah, Fisher too.*

Quite the extended Trek family.

Dave


----------



## Grahamalicious (May 13, 2003)

I might be missing a couple, but the following are/were/became trek brands at some point:

Trek
Lemond
Gary Fisher
Klein
Bontrager
Rolf (the old ones, not Rolf Prima)
Icon
Matrix
Wrench Force

I think they also had a suspension fork 'brand', a few years ago

They're also the distributor of the Nike cycling products


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

David G said:


> And I'm not _positive_ of the accuracy of this - All bikes which cost more than 500 bucks have frames made in the USA.
> 
> Dave


Rumors here have it that Trek is looking to outsource more of their frames to Taiwan & those frames that are made in Taiwan are by Giant. 
Would they remove the "Hand built in the USA" logo off the chainstays if they were made in Taiwan?


----------



## jay75ho (Jan 2, 2003)

Look at Giant frames. Don't knock the Eastern Builders. The level of quality is not like yesteryears. Much of their stuff is at a much higher standard than US made. Just look at the reliability of auto and electronics. Pride in US Made is one thing, but if I want long lasting quality, I'm starting to look elsewhere.


----------



## jay75ho (Jan 2, 2003)

My corner bodega now carries a Trek sports drink! I've seen it on their website but this is the first time I found it in a store.


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

If the bike says "handbuilt in the USA" then the frame is made here (welded in Wisconsin) If it just says "made in USA" it is welded overseas and just painted here. For road bikes the 2100 and up are all welded in the USA and in mountain bikes it's the 8000 and up that are welded here.


----------



## Looncey Legstrong (May 23, 2004)

*Trek a publicly traded company?*

Does anybody know? Is trek a public company or owned by someone else? GE? Haliburton? Etc.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Private*



Looncey Legstrong said:


> Does anybody know? Is trek a public company or owned by someone else? GE? Haliburton? Etc.


Trek is privately held.

Company info is here: http://www.trekbikes.com/inside_trek/about_trek/index.jsp


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

*Lemond and trek*



abqbiker said:


> Not exactly an important question, but sure seems odd to me. I wasn't surprised that Klein is combined with another company (since they are on the small size), and I don't know much about Lemond's total sales, but TREK!
> 
> If I'm not mistaken they are one of the larger companies. Also, isn't there a kind of famous guy that rides a Trek? Just seems weird. Anyone know why the forum was organized this way? Is there a relationship between the companies I am unaware of?


I think i can answer part of your question and the other part i can only speculate. Lemond bikes have been around id guesstimate since 1989. He had calfee then (carbon frames make them for a while there to in the early 90s. I think for lemond it was the easy way out for him to sell his name to trek so he didnt have to worry with his bike buisness so much so they get his name and he loses one less head ache.

Trek has slowly grown since the early 90s into this tent like company. Your famous guy who rides trek is Lance armstrong, and I know they sponcer some britsh team also. For me personally when i bought my 5200 in 2000 i was sold, a 58 fits me so well, and now i have a madone i have to say after 19 years of riding its not to shabby. Its like anything else trek has been around since the mid 70s and just slowly grown into a huge corperation and people under thier umbrella like thier name and in house people and then the people on the out side like being a part of it, almost like a pyramid i guess lol
D


----------



## Mule (Dec 14, 2004)

*subsidiaries...*

I'm pretty sure Trek is a privately owned company.
Trek owns Klein, Lemond, Gary Fisher, and Bontrager, to name a few.
Rumor has it that Trek is interested in buying Dimondback.
Trek has a business agreement with Nike.
Wrench Force, last count, is apparently owned by Snap-On Tools, but Trek deals in their products.

I've written many articles for college about Trek, their products, and bicycles in general. Much research has been done in the process of creating these various papers. 

I hope this helps to clarify doubts.


----------

